# Prince & Skyline Museum



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Today the family and I took a short drive up the expressway to visit the Prince & Skyline museum in Nagano, Japan. We've been there before, but this time I went prepared with a decent camera and was able to get a few good shots. I'm running low of bandwidth, so I dunno how long these will be up for, but here's a sample...enjoy 

The car park and two very nice R32's...absolutely stunning examples. Seeing them made me have second thoughts about getting the R34! 



















back to back 










ultra low!









compared with an RX7...



















where it all began: a 1957 ALSID-1 Skyline Delux










inside the museum...


















R34 GTR test car...









and info (in Japanese) about it:










two R33 GTR's....yeah, the blue one is a GTR too!










text says something about it being a 1993 motorshow version or something (my Japanese reading skills are crap! )


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Falken GTR:



















Fuji Speedway pace car
































































they also have an extensive collection of diecast models, books, memorabilia and toys. And they have a small shop selling a wide range of skyline/nismo goods too 










there was loads to see and I definitely recommend it for anyone intested in Skyline history...

and then there's the view from outside the museum entrance:










Cheers

Dave


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Thanks for sharing Dave*

Looks like an awesome day out.
I know what you mean about the 32's.Everytime i look at Ged's 32 it makes me want one.Wonder if AJ will part x my 33 for that nice v-spec 11


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*This place looks the b8llocks*

Nice photos dave :smokin: 

Neil


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice pix Dave. That red 32 looks soooo clean! Very nice indeed. Wouldn't mind visiting the museum myself if it wasn't so far away!!!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

great pics Dave - as for getting a 32?? 

you do have a stunning 34 especially against your earlier settings of the mountains


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice pics Dave!
Looks like one of those die-cast models is an Autech R31.....how much do I NEED one of those to add to the collection


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

One day I will visit that museum


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Wow - you've found heaven!


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for sharing that Dave. Looks fantastic! :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great pics Dave  

I'd forgotten that the museum just re-opened. Have to have a trip up there soon.


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

looks fantastic ... great pics Dave ... 

is this far from Tokyo ? ..


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

hmmm...it's about 120KM from Tokyo to Yamanashi...then around 60KM IIRC to Okaya IC. The museum is about 5 minutes drive from the interchange.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Fantastic pics Dave! Thanks for sharing


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Skyline*

Same colour, same wheels on my car (only mine is a 33 gtr)...I wonder if the original owner visited the museum and like the silver 32 and though i want one of those....Then bought an R33 instead..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/demon_dave/PSM_17.jpg


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Dave is it the Chuo you take from Tokyo to Yamanashi? How many exits?
Looks like a 600km round trip for me though....damn!


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

wow, nice pictures. if i ever get over there i will have to get up there and see that.


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

very nice pic especially the blue r32 v spec looks just like my car only much cleaner


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Dave, question, how on earth do you get about in Japan if your "japanese reading skills are crap"?! I could recognise about 2 characters by the time I left!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Dino - not sure how many exits it is from Tokyo, just keep driving up the Chuo as far as Suwako (big lake you can see in one of the pics) at which point the expressway will break into two (one heading to Nagoya, the other to Nagano) This junction is called the Okaya Junction. Stay in the left hand lane to head towards Nagano, then the first exit (I.C.) after the Okaya Junction is the Okaya I.C. Get off there. Turn left immediately after exiting the IC. At the next set of lights go right (up the hill). Follow the road for about 2 minutes and you'll see signs for the museum on the left hand side. Hope that makes sense!  It is quite a drive for you, so I'd recommend you time it to coincide with one of the many events that seem to have going on in order to make the most outa the visit 

Emicen: no problem getting around  90% of the signs are in English too and one of my favorite passtimes is driving around "exploring" which in other words means getting lost!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

just to add: their homepage is here and they have two big events coming up (neither of which I've been too...yet)

Summer festival on Sunday 31st July and the Skyline Festival on Sunday 9th October 2005 



















edit: they also seem to "rotate" their collection frequently, as every time I've been there they have had a different selection of cars on display...


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

superb pics well done


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Dave - thank you for posting those pictures, one day I'll make it there to take a look at the place for myself, it looks awesome it really does!


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

I noticed they used the best R34 for their poster 

Fantastic car Dave and you're a lucky bugger living close to that museum!


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome pictures, thanks. . . . 

Hopefully get to visit it later this year!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

What do you all say we make the meet on 31 July? Well, after the car show here at Yokota on 16 July? Would be nice to get together again? I am sure my guys are down for that. Demon, my Japanese reading is horrible ( except for the Romanji ), but can you get more info on the July event? 
Do we need to make our own thread in the "Rest of the World" Section" ?
I need a break away from this area of Tokyo.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

my Japanese reading skills aren't that good either...*cough* well, they're pretty crap to be blunt!  

But, I had a quick look around their website, though it doesn't say much about the festival other than the date. Still there's bound to be something going on, and it would probably be wiser for you Tokyo lot to make the trip up here when there is an event taking place - there'd be more to see and do 

I'm up for a meet on the 31st


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Im sorry to say but you lot in Japan are a bunch of Git's and I don't like you 
Not fair that:
a, You live in Japan.
b, You can go places like this.

Also why didnt you get any pics of my Skyline? Got nearly every one bar the Mk2 Skyline.

Also you guys in Japan want to give me a job in computing?

Will


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

240K-GT said:


> Also why didnt you get any pics of my Skyline? Got nearly every one bar the Mk2 Skyline.


Hmmm...just looked back through my photos and realized that , yes, I did indeed miss your model out!!!  Not to worry, I now have another excuse to go back and visit again 


re job: I would have liked to have worked in computers when I got out here (I was a systems admin/network troubleshooter for a Uni back in England) but jobs like that for people who don't speak Japanese are hard to come by....there's always work teaching English though!


----------



## GTREA (May 6, 2005)

Great pics mate 

Any R31 pics...?


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Hmm yea have thought about that. But I dont even know a sinlge word of Japanese, erm well I know cat and 86 
I would come over Japan now, but not 100% sure I can get a Job, but I would have to get one In like a week and start getting paid. Reason being I have just been made redundant (not bad going at 21)

Will


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

So, are we going to meet for the 31 July event?
i am making plans to attend this. I hope others will too.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Just translated the whole information page, and then tried to edit.

It lost most of the translation, but repeated one bit three times.

I tried to delete but there's no delete button option offered, and it wouldn't let me post a blank page either, telling me my message was too short.

So here I am posting an excuse, simply to get the software to allow me to got out of the trap. Sorry about the tranlsation, folks, grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Cracking pics, wish i'd known about the place whilst I was out there..............ggrrrrrrrr  

It kinda makes Gaydon and Beulieu look at bit plop, IMO  

I'll be going back out to there for sure next year, now.


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Hmm, just dragged this thread up looking for info on the museum.....RESULT.
The Skyline festival in October just so happens to be going on whilst I'm out there. Now I'm a happy man


----------

